# question about t5 bulbs



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

Are all T5 fixtures high output or is there a normal output T5 on the market also?
and if so, how can u tell the difference?


----------



## lorenceo (Mar 29, 2005)

Yes, there are high and normal output t5's
High output t5 lengths and wattages:
2 foot: 24w
3 foot: 39w
4 foot: 54w
5 foot: 80w

Anything less than these, and it is a normal output t5.


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

would this fixture be a good idea?

http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=239

comes with 4x54 watt bulbs. they are 12,000k
would my plants thrive with these bulbs?
its going over a 75 gallon aquarium.


----------



## lorenceo (Mar 29, 2005)

12,000K is a bit high.
You want something in the range of 5000-8000k range, with a max of 10,000k
Also, the reflectors on those dont look too efficient. I suggest you look at the Tek lights.


----------



## Phillyman (Dec 2, 2004)

Miso'
Tek lights can be expensive, but they are a great fixture. I found a deal on a used one on ebay. It uses four 54 watt bulbs. I have it over a 75 gallon tank and I believe it is plenty of light. The reflectors are very high quality.I found a hydroponics store near me for replacement bulbs.


----------

